# Honey helps plant cuttings get stared



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

HI 

What show was it can we get some info from them to share. That is great I would like to share that at my spring garden show that I sell honey at.

[This message has been edited by rainesridgefarm (edited January 24, 2004).]


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

It is a 2 edge sword. The enzymes are there but the sugars can cause infections. Honey is also weak compared to rooting hormone wether it is powder or liquid does not make a difference. The sugars can help feed the cutting since they are simple sugars, But this is why they are so good at tranferring the bacteria thru the plant.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Hillbilly,
Wouldn't the anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties of the honey prevent infection?
Denise


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

Not in the long run. The soil chemistry reacting with the acidic nature of the honey causes changes. Plus if enough cutting were stuck in one place you would atract bugs.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Although using honey thusly is a double edged sword, it still has benefit if the application is done correctly.

Create a syrup similar to to how we feed our bees, but make it fairly dilute, perhaps 5 parts water to 1 part honey. (depends on honey and plant). Allow cutting to stand in mixture for 2-3 hours to allow nutrients to be absorbed.

Replace cutting into clean water and let stand for 15 minutes, then plant into appropriate rooting soil.

The honey has trace amounts of the necessary minerals and ash (principly the B vitamin structures). The nutrient only needs to be absorbed into the stem, you don't want the honey to be sitting against the plant, it can burn the plant.

As far as fungi and bacteria are concerned, you are more than likely to contract a yeast infection which is more benificial than harmful, the yeast converting the sugars into carbon dioxide and then in 1 or 2 days, the yeast will maximize population and start to die off providing even more b vitamins and nitrogen.

Done properly this can be a win win situation.


----------

